

No love lost for AirBnB on NYC's neighborhood blogs - nupark
http://stuytownluxliving.com/2011/03/this-weeks-look-at-stuy-towns-illegal-hotel-rooms.html

======
nupark
"Lux Living" is a satirically named blog focused on the huge Stuy Town
(<http://www.stuytown.com/>) complex in the East Village.

The full set of articles: [http://stuytownluxliving.com/cgi-bin/mt-
search.cgi?blog_id=1...](http://stuytownluxliving.com/cgi-bin/mt-
search.cgi?blog_id=1&tag=Illegal%20Hotels&limit=20)

